# Shame-attacking exercises, anyone?



## creativedissent (Oct 25, 2008)

For those of you who have read "When Panic Attacks" by David Burns, you should know what I'm talking about. 

Let me share mine:

I spoke light-heartedly and jokingly to a storekeeper (seems mild, but was a big one for me!)
My biggest feat yet was singing in a public bathroom.  It wasn't till after that that I realized nobody gave a damn about me. I then remembered that people sang in that bathroom all the time. 

Any of you daring to admit your shame-attacking exercises?


----------



## jenkydora (Nov 11, 2003)

I've heard of this one. Put a banana on a lease and take it for a walk, no one will even look, apparently.


----------

